# made simple visual to help bee removal callers positivly id bees



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

Might be of use to others who need to explain the differences between bees and wasps.


----------



## Michael Carnahan (Apr 4, 2014)

That would be nice to have posted at our association meetings. We have many visitors that don’t know the difference.


----------

